# Christian Louboutin Fox Trot Replica, Under $50



## Marisol (Nov 18, 2007)

Following Shaundra's thread on the Marc Jacobs dupe, I found this Christian Louboutin Fox Trot Replica for unde $50.







The Christian Louboutin Fox Trot is one of the â€œITâ€ shoes this year. Celebrities like Beyonce, Chritina Aguilera, Lucy Liu among others have been seen walking around the Hollywood in these shoes. A pair of this could cost you $710.

If you have that kind of money to spare on a pair of shoes, good for you. It must be nice. Some of us donâ€™t. But we sure can pay under $50 for a replica



.

See the equally awesome replica and find out where you can buy it for yourself!

You can find the Christian Louboutin Fox Trot Replica for $42.90 at FlyJane. Available sizes are 5.5 to 10.






Source


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 18, 2007)

Very cool, Marisol!


----------



## bCreative (Nov 18, 2007)

That website flyjane.com has some really hot shoes! But they don't go up to my size!!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 18, 2007)

wow I bet I'd fall on my ass if I tried to wear those, LOL

thanks for posting marisol, I love replicas and bargains


----------



## Soi Disant (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey I saw this exact post on Style It Less! Style It Less I love how she finds all these great bargains! Makes it easy to shop heh.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Soi Disant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey I saw this exact post on Style It Less! Style It Less I love how she finds all these great bargains! Makes it easy to shop heh. You are giving my secrets away.


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, I love them! Being pregnant, there's no way I could wear them now though. Especially with the snow.

Thanks Marisol! I think we should do threads like this from now on... I'm gonna start looking too!


----------



## Soi Disant (Nov 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You are giving my secrets away.



Well it's only right to link to the source &amp; where you got the images.



Otherwise it's straight copyright infringement &amp; that's not something you want to mess with haha.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Soi Disant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well it's only right to link to the source &amp; where you got the images.



Otherwise it's straight copyright infringement &amp; that's not something you want to mess with haha. You are right. I guess I forgot the source which I usually do post. 
But thanks!


----------



## farris2 (Nov 19, 2007)

those are great...I would fall too if I tried wearing them


----------



## monniej (Nov 19, 2007)

very hot! i think i something similar already! thanks for the heads up marisol!


----------



## Ashley (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks marisol! I wish someone would make a nude pump like the CL Very Prive in nude.


----------



## Nox (Nov 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks marisol! I wish someone would make a nude pump like the CL Very Prive in nude. Oh yeah!!! I have been salivating over that one!


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,

I love those shoes. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 1, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for this!


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks marisol! I wish someone would make a nude pump like the CL Very Prive in nude. I KNOW!! They are soooo great.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 2, 2008)

These shoes are on sale at fly jane for $29.99 now... that's twenty dollars off.


----------

